
How to be creative - sofus
http://www.gapingvoid.com/Moveable_Type/archives/001760.html
======
chris_l
That's strange, I was just revising a few of those points myself. I'm a huge
fan of that post or whatever you want to call it.

"The sovereignty you have over your work will inspire far more people than the
actual content ever will. How your own sovereignty inspires other people to
find their own sovereignty, their own sense of freedom and possibility, will
change the world far more than the the workÂs objective merits ever will."

Priceless.

------
amichail
Besides web 2.0, we can see some creativity in the games industry as well. For
a more recent example of creativity in games, see:

<http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=1299927595688205543>

Maybe one might even find ideas from computer games that can be adapted to a
web 2.0 context.

------
zkinion
heh, i remember seeing those business card cartoons on the internet like a
LONG time ago, maybe 4-5 years at least.

